# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  survival dentistry

## randyt

here's a video that I'm using as a basis for my survival dentistry. I figure it makes a really good starting point. On the plus side the fella reminds me of a great uncle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sr6B_msM1FE

----------


## cowboy's daughter

Neat :Ohmy:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Rick

There is also a free book available, "Where There is No Dentist." I purchased it and "Where There is No Doctor" just to have as resources to take with me if I need to. 

http://hesperian.org/books-and-resources/

----------


## jake abraham

that work if it don't break

----------


## randyt

I thought it was a funny video LOL. I've had the where there is no doctor book. I thought it was good. Need to get the dentist book and another copy of the doctor book.

----------


## Rick

As a rule of thumb I don't take dentistry advice from a guy with no front teeth. I'm quirky like that. The only problem I saw with it is you'll always be looking for cemetery every time you need to yank a tooth. Then you have to find a tall headstone.

----------


## randyt

He's got the tooth pulling part down pat. That is part of dentistry dontchaknow. Now to work on keeping teeth. one step at a time LOL.

----------


## kyratshooter

I don't know what the big concern is!  

We are into the 19th century survival style and as I recall all of my 19th century born grandparents had no teeth by the time they were 40.  Every one of them put their teeth in a glass of water each night at bedtime.

Here's your complete survival dentistry kit!


http://www.autozone.com/autozone/acc...fier=7877_0_0_

http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-to...ers-40698.html

First a shot of the spray until the victim passes out, then a quick snatch and grab.  Might as well grab anything that looks bad as long as you are in there cause they are going to be less inclined to cooperate next time.

A bit of pain assistance would be in order for a few hours after the experience too.

http://www.jackdaniels.com/age.aspx?ReturnUrl=%2f

Barbers were the dentist in the old days, and a little known fact is that Che Guveara was an MD who loved dentistry.  Any time one of his fighters complained of a toothache he would get a half dozen men togeter, tackle the subject and pull the tooth.  He kept a pair of pliers in his pocket for just these occasions.  Eventually his troops quit registering toothache complaints.

----------


## Wolf2012

Damn it Man! haha how funny, I find it ironic that he hangs out in a cemetery..he forgot to tell the secret of such effective dentistry, you first must have a severe case of gingivitis, and then just a stiff wind will do the job! Makes it easier ta get that thar wire in betwinxed them toofers as well!

----------


## wholsomback

I got my teeth knocked out in the military when I was younger,mines are bad.so I am out of the loop on this one but using a pice of your clothing on a real survival situation will give you something to clean your teeth with in a pinch.You don't have a checklist of gear when you go into a real situation so it's best to think about what you may have,clothes,shoes,whats in your pockets.

----------


## cleans up

Wow, turns out youtube is full of red-neck tooth pulling....kinda spooky if you ask me.  But yeah, I still laughed

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've been suffering from tooth pain for weeks now, when it flares up I cant stand the pain.  At that point I take Oxycodone to bring down the pain, but of course that doesn't fix the problem.  I've always kept a really good dental first aid kit with me while in the field.  When this started I used everything it had to offer but to no success.  I have attempted three times now to pull it but that is much harder to do than one might think.  Mainly because I can't get a good grip on it.  I have no infection, just a exposed nerve, and I'm getting it taken care of at the end of the week.

I just checked the forum and found a couple of threads discussing this subject, it is something every outdoorsperson should have a plan for.  I suggest really good pain pills and a direct route out of the field to a dentist.  A good antibiotic would help if you couldn't get to a dentist quickly.  For those of you who have suffered from severe tooth pain you know it can bring you to your knees and shut you down completely.

----------


## Rick

Uh, Phil. I think the VA has dentists.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Nope, no dental services.  The only dentists are for very limited use.

----------


## Rick

Here you go. Hope it helps. 

http://www.va.gov/healthBenefits/vadip/

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Thanks Rick, I'm checking into those options.

----------


## juliaalexander

Dear Dentist that work if it don't try spam.  Spam seems to help everything.  Well, everything except my survival on this forum.

----------


## madmax

huh????  (scratches head).

Oooooooh.  It's a racket!  I get it...

----------


## Mannlicher

shaking my head. What sort of idiot digs up 6+ year old forum threads?

----------

